
Ask HN: Is it just me, or does nothing work first time? - forgottenacc57
Every time I use any bit of software it doesn&#x27;t work. I always need to start in on a problem solving process. Will this ever change?
======
mindcrime
No, it's not just you. I'm firmly convinced that the average value of
"software quality" (for some hand-wavy definition of "quality") for all
software world-wide is approximately = "shit".

IDE's, operating systems, websites, smartphones, it almost doesn't matter what
it is, time and time and time and and time again, this shit doesn't work
without a ridiculous amount of effort, and/or the performance sucks, or it
crashes with no helpful output, or just generally fails to deliver a useful
experience.

My favorite example of this right now is websites with so much javascript shit
running that they bog your entire browser down to the point of being unusable.
Every time I run into one of these sites I find myself thinking dark thoughts
of death, destruction, havoc, pillaging, maiming, etc... :-(

------
pedalpete
Can you give an example of "a bit of software"? Are you talking about desktop?
mobile? node.js packages? Ruby gems? databases?

If it's all of the above, then yes, I'd suggest it's you :)

------
douche
Every day, I become more and more amazed that anything ever works. It's just
hacks on top of baling wire and ducktape on top of bubblegum, just barely
holding things together; turtles all the way down. That old adage about seeing
how the sausage is made applies to software too.

